

First Episode Of HBO's How To Make It In America (Entrepreneurship Themed Show) - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z8D_K2gFfs&feature=player_embedded

======
pkaler
Also available for free on iTunes:
[http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcas...](http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewPodcast?id=353165044)

------
polymath21
Just watched the first free episode on itunes. I definitely liked it, as I
love Entourage (it's from the same producers). Not sure if it's for everyone
though. The way they mix in a more street style hustle/entrepreneurship is
cool, and you'll also get more out of it if you're somewhat fashionable.

------
ThomPete
It could be good and there are some nice little (for most HN people obvious)
gems in there such as

"Everyone got ideas, no on wants to do the work. Don't tell me what you want
to do, show me what you have done and I might write you a check"

------
ehsanul
I was hoping for a documentary-stye show when I saw the title and watched the
opening theme, which is well done. But then the episode began and I remembered
what HBO is all about.

------
jasonlbaptiste
fyi, hbo partnered with youtube on this (it's on itunes too). it's legit and
legal.

------
hristov
It is nice of HBO to actually make a show about people struggling to make
money for once. But other than that it does not look very good. They are
obsessed with trying to make the main characters look cool, which means a lot
of stereotypes and lack of realism. So it will probably be something like
entorage (which suffers from the same problem).

------
bemmu
Blocked outside of USA

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
unbelievable. sigh.

~~~
armandososa
sigh indeed. The TV networks again are forcing me to go find a torrent.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
my roommate saw thepiratebay tonight for the first time. she's like: how
hasn't something like this been sued? im like, hahahahahaha, oh they have. a)
it doesnt work b) if it did, there would be more sprung up tomorrow. It's
decentralized. her response: oh wow, they cant stop this, can they?

------
rms
Is this any good?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
i sincerely enjoyed it. hbo makes quality shows and the guys behind entourage
know their shit. it's not tech entrepreneurship, but i can respect the
storyline about the hustle.

